# Foosman BROWNIEQUE coming up (dfw)



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Me and foosman were chatting about his new comp car and he is REALLY wanting to show this beast off. Since I've sworn not to spill the beans y'all are just gonna have to wait for pics of sbn to show up. He mentioned holding a meet at his house in the dfw area the end of April or first of May. Seeing there's quite a few new people from the area I'm going to say that the foosman meets always deliver in the knowledge area and there's always several sets of trained ears more than willing to help. This last meet turned my truck from a nightmare with acoustical phase issues to a staging beast...and that was with mids and tweets in stock locations! On top of the knowledge we all gain from this meet you'll also have access to some of the best and richest brownies you'll ever eatAnyway, enough rambling. Who all will be interested in coming this time around? Date hasn't been concreted yet but still putting the thread up to see how much interest there is. Good cars and good fellowship awaits and everyone's invited. No matter what you have (or don't have) we'll gladly give you tips and structural critisizm to make your system better.

Later
Chris


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Amen.
And Amen.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Foos is finally gonna show off that new truck he had done up?? GREAT!! wink wink


----------



## clbolt (Jan 9, 2008)

I could definitely drive down... assuming I have my system together by then...:blush:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

BigRed said:


> Foos is finally gonna show off that new truck he had done up?? GREAT!! wink wink


Thought it was a yugo


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I'm in for brownies! Maybe I'll have an amp by then. I'm in the process of making some tweeter pods right now so those will be done too.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Steven why not just get a couple cadence amps and call it a day? Those are supposedly really solid amps for the price.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Depending on the date I would be interested.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I am in same as last time. These are great G2G if you have not been to one.


----------



## papacueball (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm in. I've never been to one and am really looking forward to it.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Steven why not just get a couple cadence amps and call it a day? Those are supposedly really solid amps for the price.


Chris, I've got something big on the way....or really small....depending on how you look at it. The amp doesn't come out for another couple of weeks though.


----------



## SublimeZ (Jan 28, 2008)

I'll try to make this one


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

You all Know I'm in Darn Evil brownies!!!!!!!


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

You gonna have all those C2K installed by then. I want to see how many you fit in.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

yes,they will be installed and I only could get 4 to fit two 4.0's, a 9.0 and a 6.0....would have loved to do what you recommended just no room!! 




Genxx said:


> You gonna have all those C2K installed by then. I want to see how many you fit in.


----------



## traceywatts (Jun 2, 2008)

those brownies were great! (the info was good, too).


----------



## kevin k. (May 5, 2005)

chijioke penny said:


> yes,they will be installed and I only could get 4 to fit two 4.0's, a 9.0 and a 6.0....would have loved to do what you recommended just no room!!


"Only" four...?


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

I'll do my best to make this. Lemme know fellas!


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

kevin k. said:


> "Only" four...?


kevin, Mr. "8" C2K Man!!!! u get them back from being modded yet???


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

Ill vote for a sunday other than May 3rd,


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Still waiting on Dave to get on and give us the word. Once a date is set I'll start another thread for the list.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Count me in for this!


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Trebor-You get your system done.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Still waiting on Dave to get on and give us the word. Once a date is set I'll start another thread for the list.


He is in Daytona for SBN.

Jorge


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

I am absolutely in.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

doitor said:


> He is in Daytona for SBN.
> 
> Jorge


THAT explains it:blush:He said it was set on "kill" so hope it performs the way it needs to. My schedule is flexible so whatever the majority wants is fine with me long as I can tell my boss I'm going to Texas again a week ahead of time. 

I need to massload my b-pillars and not because I want to


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

depending on the date I'm in.


----------



## KMelt (Jan 19, 2009)

Schedule allowing, I'm in


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

Anyone remember what the reference set up contianed that was demo'd in Fooses garage at the last meet? Mainly what book shelves were used?


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> Anyone remember what the reference set up contianed that was demo'd in Fooses garage at the last meet? Mainly what book shelves were used?


It was one of Mark Eldridge reference systmes.
It has some Genelec Studio Monitors and a JL Audio Phatom 12 sub.

Jorge.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks like a lot of interest so far. Hope Dave has/had a safe trip back from Daytona. That's a long trip when pulling a car on a trailer with a half ton truck unless he upgraded.


----------



## dmazyn (Apr 29, 2008)

The end of April is the daughters Birthday so it depends on the date but would love to make the meet.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm interested and may be able to make it. Wedding aniv. is May 9 and wife's birthday is May 20 so its going to depend on the date. Late April is preferrable.


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

so what's the date? Seems like a lot of interest but no firm date yet.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

unpredictableacts said:


> Anyone remember what the reference set up contianed that was demo'd in Fooses garage at the last meet? Mainly what book shelves were used?


Genelec Monitors, I dont remember what size mid it had. if it had a 6.5 mid its a 1029a(I dont think it was this at all), if it had an 8" mid its the 1031a(b), if its a 10" then its a 1032A. 



















If you havent heard these, you should! We have the 1031A in our studio at school, they are very nice.


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> Genelec Monitors, I dont remember what size mid it had. if it had a 6.5 mid its a 1029a(I dont think it was this at all), if it had an 8" mid its the 1031a(b), if its a 10" then its a 1032A.


It was the 1031's w/8's. Cant remember a or b models.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I am thinking either 4-25 or 5-2. That gives everyone Sunday to either travel back or to recuperate whatever the case may be. If someone wants to post a poll to let folks vote please do so.
I also spoke to Mark E. today to see if he had any interest in coming again and he was all for it depending on the date. I'm also going to try to lean on some TEAM HYBRIDS members to come as well. Lets do this one up right.


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

Either date works for me.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> Genelec Monitors, I dont remember what size mid it had. if it had a 6.5 mid its a 1029a(I dont think it was this at all), if it had an 8" mid its the 1031a(b), if its a 10" then its a 1032A.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I still lol at that pic because Roman looks like he's dancing even though I don't think the system was even playing yet. That was just Mir snapping the pic at just the right moment for a good pic to poke fun at:laugh:

Foos either day is fine with me as well. Just gotta have a couple weeks notice so I can tell my boss to bend the schedule in my favor


----------



## jonnyanalog (Nov 14, 2007)

either date will work for me so far.


----------



## Ozziefudd (Oct 1, 2008)

foosman said:


> I am thinking either 4-25 or 5-2. That gives everyone Sunday to either travel back or to recuperate whatever the case may be. If someone wants to post a poll to let folks vote please do so.
> I also spoke to Mark E. today to see if he had any interest in coming again and he was all for it depending on the date. I'm also going to try to lean on some TEAM HYBRIDS members to come as well. Lets do this one up right.


Guess I need to have the Miata at your place for this since you linked it with pictures of the new Foosmobile.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Ozziefudd said:


> Guess I need to have the Miata at your place for this since you linked it with pictures of the new Foosmobile.


You know I am an idiot when it comes to computers, I don't even know why it did that, but yes, you need to have the Miata here.


----------



## Ozziefudd (Oct 1, 2008)

foosman said:


> You know I am an idiot when it comes to computers, I don't even know why it did that, but yes, you need to have the Miata here.


No idea how you managed to do that either. 

Just keep the team updated on the date and I am sure you'll get a few of us to show, and like everyone else I can't pass up your wifes brownies.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Shes already trying to cook burgers and stuff, but I am going to try to keep her just doing brownies.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

foosman said:


> Shes already trying to cook burgers and stuff, but I am going to try to keep her just doing brownies.


 Tell Dee to leave the food to us, because she's going to need all the rest she can get to keep up with my wife and kids.

Jorge.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

doitor said:


> Tell Dee to leave the food to us, because she's going to need all the rest she can get to keep up with my wife and kids.
> 
> Jorge.


Oh my Dee better have a red bull in her for that:laugh:


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Genxx said:


> Trebor-You get your system done.


Well, since the weathers getting better I can probably find some time to get started on that project.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

trebor said:


> Well, since the weathers getting better I can probably find some time to get started on that project.


Robert you're gonna like what you hear in mine this time around. Last time acoustical phase was kicking my butt. Couldn't get those new mids dailed in to save my life. Time alignment and eq was fine though. Amazing how crossover slopes will completely fudge a system up.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Robert you're gonna like what you hear in mine this time around. Last time acoustical phase was kicking my butt. Couldn't get those new mids dailed in to save my life. Time alignment and eq was fine though. Amazing how crossover slopes will completely fudge a system up.


can i put my fingers on your settings when you come


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> can i put my fingers on your settings when you come


Go for it. Just remember my...well Wingate and Elderige's settings are embedded on preset 1. I'd honestly like to have several people try to top what I got several months ago.


----------



## redline05 (Mar 20, 2009)

I wish events were hosted on Sundays.

I'm a new member that was finally convinced to join up after hearing about these events. I actually live in SW Arlington (where I heard this was). If anything happens on a Sunday, I'd like to come out and meet you guys.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

redline05 said:


> I wish events were hosted on Sundays.
> 
> I'm a new member that was finally convinced to join up after hearing about these events. I actually live in SW Arlington (where I heard this was). If anything happens on a Sunday, I'd like to come out and meet you guys.


We have had them both days, but seems to work out better on Sat for most poeple. We actually have some people coming from a few states away so they need travel time.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Robert you're gonna like what you hear in mine this time around. Last time acoustical phase was kicking my butt. Couldn't get those new mids dailed in to save my life. Time alignment and eq was fine though. Amazing how crossover slopes will completely fudge a system up.



I'm ready to get outside again for some real fun, this winters been a long boring one. I can hardly wait to hear what you've done with it, and see/hear what fooseman's got going on now too, as well as everyone else. 

My install will be a small simple one, a DD german component set in stock locations and sub....one seat car, til I can afford to do in the future what I originally had planned for it. I prefer the challenge of a two seater personally, ah well.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

trebor said:


> I'm ready to get outside again for some real fun, this winters been a long boring one. I can hardly wait to hear what you've done with it, and see/hear what fooseman's got going on now too, as well as everyone else.
> 
> My install will be a small simple one, a DD german component set in stock locations and sub....one seat car, til I can afford to do in the future what I originally had planned for it. I prefer the challenge of a two seater personally, ah well.


I guess you can just bring back those L6's you won last time since you arent using them. (yeah, right.)LOL


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Both dates work for me at the moment.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Doitors birthday is 4-2 and I am waiting to hear back from him on his preference. I think Kiki will want him home for that one, even though I know us DIYMA folks can show him a good one.


----------



## doitor (Aug 16, 2007)

foosman said:


> Doitors birthday is 4-2 and I am waiting to hear back from him on his preference. I think Kiki will want him home for that one, even though I know us DIYMA folks can show him a good one.


It's actually May 2nd, but close enough.
Kiki is coming with me for a shopping trip (I'll leave my CC's at home by "mistake"), so she is ok either way.

Jorge.


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

redline05 said:


> I wish events were hosted on Sundays.
> 
> I'm a new member that was finally convinced to join up after hearing about these events. I actually live in SW Arlington (where I heard this was). If anything happens on a Sunday, I'd like to come out and meet you guys.


Good to see u over here my friend!! Can't wait to hear the truck

-chi


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

doitor said:


> I'll leave my CC's at home by "mistake"), so she is ok either way.
> 
> Jorge.


Smart man


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

So any updates?


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

With Jorge birthday being 5-2 (typing error) lets do it on 4-25. Make that the official date Chris, and post it however you like. I'm also going to post on USACI forum to get some others involved.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

What are some nice hotels in the area? Wife wants to make it a little weekend get-away and go shopping while at this Brownieque


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Count me in - I'll bring my dancing shoes!


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

BlackSapphire said:


> Count me in - I'll bring my dancing shoes!



I am glad you are coming, you didnt get to hear the changes I made last time. My car sounds completely different now.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Looks like I'll have an amp for the meet! Matt, ElChupo, is letting me borrow a 4 channel so I can get my mids and tweets going again till the JL HD 5 channel comes out in the summer.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> Looks like I'll have an amp for the meet! Matt, ElChupo, is letting me borrow a 4 channel so I can get my mids and tweets going again till the JL HD 5 channel comes out in the summer.


Steven what are your subs wired to? I might have an amp you can use for them...it's a us acoustics usx2150 that does over 460x1 at 4 ohms.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Steven what are your subs wired to? I might have an amp you can use for them...it's a us acoustics usx2150 that does over 460x1 at 4 ohms.


He has them wired at 1ohm iirc. But he can about wire them in any configuration. he has 4 svc 4ohm subs.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> He has them wired at 1ohm iirc. But he can about wire them in any configuration. he has 4 svc 4ohm subs.


If he still hasn't found an amp local by the time of the meet I can bring a loaner as long as my buddy remembers where he put it.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> If he still hasn't found an amp local by the time of the meet I can bring a loaner as long as my buddy remembers where he put it.


actually, now that I think about it, he also has a DIYMA sub that he is contemplating on using. I dont know what coil config that is.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> actually, now that I think about it, he also has a DIYMA sub that he is contemplating on using. I dont know what coil config that is.


Single 4


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

Chris, thanks man but I'd have to get a splitter/wiring distribution block for my single power run if I was going to run 2 amps. I've made it this long without any type of music so a few more months with a fully functional front stage will be a walk in the park 

And truth be told, I never had the system tuned right when I was running the Nine.5 so I'm excited to get it sounding right. Npdang seems to be very fond of the Focal 6w4311 midbass which is one of the reasons I wanted to try it out. I'm ready to hear if they live up to the hype.


PS: That R12 will be going into a wedding gift for my buddy. Something kinda over the top as far as looks but 100% functional. Think back to that BMW with the 4 focal subs in that see through enclosure.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

HillbillySQ mentioned that the meet will be starting at *9:00AM*. Some of us are diriving in from out of town and probably won't arrive until before noon. Can we please have some assurances that the event won't end at noon, just around the time we will be getting in???


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I just said folks were welcome to come as early as 9am. Most don't show up till later for sure.


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

foosman said:


> I just said folks were welcome to come as early as 9am. Most don't show up till later for sure.


yea I wont show up until 11 at the earliest


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I'll probably take it easy one the way. Once I can feel my truck plowing air my mileage drops like a rock. Expect me around 10...but might be closer to 1030.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Anytime Chris.


----------



## 1970Cutlass (Feb 21, 2008)

Im in for 4-25, I should have most everything installed to be critiqued harshly


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

1970Cutlass said:


> Im in for 4-25, I should have most everything installed to be critiqued harshly


Make sure Mir listens to your car then:laugh:


----------



## 1970Cutlass (Feb 21, 2008)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> Make sure Mir listens to your car then:laugh:


Hes had my heat gun for like 6 months and I cant seem to get it back.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

My car sounds like trash....but I'm coming anyways!!!!!!


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> My car sounds like trash....but I'm coming anyways!!!!!!




Is the amp that bad?


----------



## mokedaddy (Feb 26, 2007)

1970Cutlass said:


> Hes had my heat gun for like 6 months and I cant seem to get it back.


Your heat gun huh?


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

You guys live far. I will find a way to get it to you before the meet.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

el_chupo_ said:


> Is the amp that bad?


I think my setup just blows at the moment. Mir and I tuned a little bit but my ears tell me that I've still got some issues.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

ItalynStylion said:


> I think my setup just blows at the moment. Mir and I tuned a little bit but my ears tell me that I've still got some issues.


I'd be willing to bet Robert, Jorge, and I can do a little something with it.


----------



## 1970Cutlass (Feb 21, 2008)

ItalynStylion said:


> I think my setup just blows at the moment. Mir and I tuned a little bit but my ears tell me that I've still got some issues.


You still Rocking the Elemental Designs


----------



## Megalomaniac (Feb 12, 2007)

foosman said:


> I'd be willing to bet Robert, Jorge, and I can do a little something with it.


I will salute you if you can make a hail marry happen with a 5 Band PEQ :laugh:


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Megalomaniac said:


> I will salute you if you can make a hail marry happen with a 5 Band PEQ :laugh:


Nick did that with my crossover alone. The eq and t/a was fine for the most part:surprised:


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

1970Cutlass said:


> You still Rocking the Elemental Designs


Nope...it went back and now el_chupo is lending me his spare amp for the moment till I get a new amp.


foosman said:


> I'd be willing to bet Robert, Jorge, and I can do a little something with it.


I'd be forever grateful if you guys could. It almost makes me think running an active system isn't worth it.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I'd be forever grateful if you guys could. It almost makes me think running an active system isn't worth it.[/QUOTE]

It is totally worth it, however, if you don't mind me saying, the last time I was in your car the seating position was so close to the steering wheel there was no way you were ever going to get PLD's within manageable distances. All I think you can hope for under those circumstances ia a nice tonality tune and let it go at that.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

foosman said:


> I'd be forever grateful if you guys could. It almost makes me think running an active system isn't worth it.


It is totally worth it, however, if you don't mind me saying, the last time I was in your car the seating position was so close to the steering wheel there was no way you were ever going to get PLD's within manageable distances. All I think you can hope for under those circumstances ia a nice tonality tune and let it go at that.[/QUOTE]

Couldn't he do a tune similar to mine and delay the hell out of the left side? However the left tweeter could pose a problem without independant channel attentuation. That's half the reason I run a linedriver.


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

I am really looking forward to this. I made a few purchases to get me system up to right. I have a bought a pair of Peerless HDS tweets to go with my exclusive mids and a few other things. I hope you guys can help me to tune my front stage right.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Damn-Stuckinok I am sitting in Lawton right now at work behind my computer.LOL

I live in Duncan but drive to Ft. Sill to work everyday.

Brian


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Genxx said:


> Damn-Stuckinok I am sitting in Lawton right now at work behind my computer.LOL
> 
> I live in Duncan but drive to Ft. Sill to work everyday.
> 
> Brian


Nice,

I am civil service and work on Ft Sill also. Right now I am on TDY out in Little Rock, AK but yeah. Where do you work?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

stuckinok said:


> Nice,
> 
> I am civil service and work on Ft Sill also. Right now I am on TDY out in Little Rock, AK but yeah. Where do you work?


I'm just west of Little Rock. I'll lend my ears before the meet to get you rolling somewhat if you want.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

stuckinok said:


> Nice,
> 
> I am civil service and work on Ft Sill also. Right now I am on TDY out in Little Rock, AK but yeah. Where do you work?


I am over at BOLC II C 1-22 FA, PLT Mentor for the brand new LT's.


----------



## Fiercetimbo17 (May 17, 2007)

Im down just let me know the date


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Fiercetimbo17 said:


> Im down just let me know the date


http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events/56694-brownieque-official-attendance-list.html


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

First thing I'm doing when I roll into Daves house is sniffing out the brownies. Once found I'll be temporarily incapacitated for several seconds


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Dave- I say we make Chris go on a treasure hunt to get a brownie.J/K


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Genxx said:


> Dave- I say we make Chris go on a treasure hunt to get a brownie.J/K


I inherited a sensitive nose


----------



## stuckinok (Jul 22, 2008)

Genxx said:


> I am over at BOLC II C 1-22 FA, PLT Mentor for the brand new LT's.


BOLC lol Let me know when you need punchers for the clintch drill! I love breaking in new butter bars. I work over at ECS 162 a Maintenance site for the Army Reserves I do Production Control the civilian equivalency of a 92A. I want to hear your set-up! Maybe you could help me with mine.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

Now that is what I am talking about, this is what car audio is supposed to be.

Nah, Chris will find 'em pretty quick or have Ozzy sniff them out for him, they are big buddies.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I still need to do some work on my doors to make the install more solid. Meant to do it yesterday but got too tired and it's gonna rain like hell today


----------



## frkkevin (Feb 12, 2008)

Count me in


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

frkkevin said:


> Count me in


Put your name on the list in the other thread


----------



## Ozziefudd (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a couple of questions.

What time is thing happening?

Is it still going to be at Dave's house based on the 30 or so from DIYMA and a few others from Team Hybrid showing?

What does Dee need to make this work?


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Ozziefudd said:


> I have a couple of questions.
> 
> What time is thing happening?
> 
> ...


People are welcome as early as 0900.

It will be at Daves house and we'll most likely migrate to the park down the road at some point. 

Dave asked about starting a thread on who's bringing what and I'm going to go ahead and pull the trigger on it.


----------



## mcsoul (Jul 23, 2008)

I don't know where Dave's house is. Sorry if I missed the post.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

mcsoul said:


> I don't know where Dave's house is. Sorry if I missed the post.


Follow the sound of sober ppl staring at each other.


----------



## mcsoul (Jul 23, 2008)

BlackSapphire said:


> Follow the sound of sober ppl staring at each other.


ouch that sounds boring.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

mcsoul said:


> ouch that sounds boring.


I was only kidding... they'll all be sober but me.  I'm sure Chris will PM you the directions.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

BlackSapphire said:


> I was only kidding... they'll all be sober but me.  I'm sure Chris will PM you the directions.


So does this mean you'll be dancing without any music to dance to?

Dave send me a pm on the address so I can get it out to everyone.


----------



## BlackSapphire (Apr 16, 2008)

Pictures-o-plenty:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...osmans-brownieque-4-25-09-picture-thread.html


----------

